# Question re: How women urinate in stand.



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Feel free to PM, me- My wife's considering rifle hunting, so I did not know 
just what to tell her.


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

From now on they will probably get right under your stand for asking that question on an open forum


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Very carefully


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

sebarrier said:


> Very carefully


LMAO...........good one Sarah !!!!!! tooo funnyyyyyyyyy   

Can you elaborate more? hehehehe


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Hold it


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't tree stand hunt so I have no personal experience. However I did see this when I got my Sportsmans guide catalog the other day.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=44886

Hope that helps.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Haven't been there yet, but when I have along for turkey hunts.....don't go. Hold it! No drinking coffee in the morning. Just water to stay hydrated...no more.

I can just see it now...hey hon...please turn off the video camera...I need to climb out of the tree, walk three miles away, go pee, back up the tree, listen to non stop complaining about how every deer around can hear and smell me now. 

Yep.....better HOLD IT. Some pain is easier to deal with. LOL!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> I don't tree stand hunt so I have no personal experience. However I did see this when I got my Sportsmans guide catalog the other day.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=44886
> 
> Hope that helps.



LMAO Tam.......does it come with a hose to reach the ground? or is it used as lure? hahahaha


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just don't let her pee in the scrape....you'll have hunters attracted from miles around!!!!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Look at my # of posts- Really, I'm just trying to answer my Wife's ???
Hold it, then is the answer? Or do ladies just not treestand hunt?


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> I don't tree stand hunt so I have no personal experience. However I did see this when I got my Sportsmans guide catalog the other day.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=44886
> 
> Hope that helps.


In all honesty...this is probably the best thing just in case it can't be held


----------



## kenaiqueen (Jul 15, 2005)

Huntin4Elk has it right - I've seen a few different types of what she sent you. There's one called the "Lady J" - does the trick... I guess if us women are man enough to hunt, then we're man enough to pee when we have to. I think holding it would be the worst - imagine sitting up there only thinking about having to go, then at the moment of truth - doing "the dance" - will you really be able to stand up and hold your bow perfectly still?! Gotta answer nature, no matter how much you may not want to...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The Kant Wate Personal Portable urinal is pretty compact so there is no "jug" to carry around. It also has a powder which turns the liquid into gel to avoid the risk of spillage. It is only $3.99.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Not trying to be funny, but I would imagine a short piece of 2 inch PVC pipe would do the trick. Just something to help direct it away from the stand... Wind conditions permitting. :beer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think that would be too comfortable or make a very good seal. I am sure that PVC would get pretty cold on a crisp November morning.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I would really like to hear a woman that actually goes while in the stand. Lets think logistics here. 5 point harness...first obstacle and loss of safety if partially undone. pants....layers of....second obstacle. Tiny stand to go into using any kind of device without spillage....third obstacle. No way in heck I would attempt that. I will take my chances of spooking deer and climb down and find a spot elsewhere.....on the ground. Considering how long I can hold it, I would have to stay in the tree for long time before that would be an issue.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I usually try to hold it. I use a climber and many of you know what a pain it is to lower everything to the ground and than climb down yourself  It takes a good 15 min. just to do that and than if your like me and you wear bibs you have a whole other cold, time consuming process  It's a good thing that i can hold it long enough to get a good watch in because usually after all the work it is to go pee I am ready to change stands or go home and call it a day


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> Not trying to be funny, but I would imagine a short piece of 2 inch PVC pipe would do the trick. Just something to help direct it away from the stand... Wind conditions permitting. :beer:


Wind conditions lol!


----------



## turkeysue (Aug 27, 2004)

I stand hunt and have used the Lady J for a few years. That and a good sized bottle or jug. It takes some practise and some getting used to, but it is soooo much nicer than the dance.

Got mine at Cabelas.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks, ladies, I'll pass on what I've learned here. I get the feeling She'll want to hunt from a ground blind.


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*We just hold it*

for the most part. Women are gifted creatures, remember we can carry another life inside of us that can dance on a bladder. The simple sound of leaves rustling, thinking OH Yeah, A big one is coming in? Bladder response shuts off. Just like, I have to potty... NO wait, I have to give birth!!!!!!!!!!! Not a problem! Pass a child.. then pass water.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

lungbuster-gal said:


> for the most part. Women are gifted creatures, remember we can carry another life inside of us that can dance on a bladder. The simple sound of leaves rustling, thinking OH Yeah, A big one is coming in? Bladder response shuts off. Just like, I have to potty... NO wait, I have to give birth!!!!!!!!!!! Not a problem! Pass a child.. then pass water.


LMAO........well put Trish


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*My girlfriend pee's about 300 yards from her stand as she is walking in........*

......but she forgot to one morning and about 8:30am (unbeknownst to me) climbed down and "cut loose" right under the damn tree!

Then she had the nerve to complain when she didn't see any deer out of that stand for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

Peeing from your stand is misconstruted. Pee all you want expecially if you are a women. Pee does not bother a deer. It is the same as human urine. I wish my wife would pee all around my blind. But she would tell me to go somewhere!!!!! Some people go to far with some things. I ask this of everyone....is there ant difference in the life cycle of a woman and the critter that you hunt. To them it is all the same!!!!!! Also, a women can pee standing up and hit the target than men!!!!!


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't stand hunt yet, but I have friends who do. They use those "pee pads", you know the ones old people use for incontinence. They are like maxis but hold a ton, I mean not a bladder's worth of pee but enough to cut through the pain!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Mustang said:


> I ask this of everyone....is there any difference in the life cycle of a woman and the critter that you hunt.


Yes, there is definitely a difference in the life cycle.


----------



## STShelper (Jul 27, 2005)

Milsurp said:


> Thanks, ladies, I'll pass on what I've learned here. I get the feeling She'll want to hunt from a ground blind.


I have always just climbed down and found a hiding spot to go, and climb back up!


----------



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

Mustang said:


> Peeing from your stand is misconstruted. Pee all you want expecially if you are a women. Pee does not bother a deer. It is the same as human urine. I wish my wife would pee all around my blind. But she would tell me to go somewhere!!!!! Some people go to far with some things. I ask this of everyone....is there ant difference in the life cycle of a woman and the critter that you hunt. To them it is all the same!!!!!! Also, a women can pee standing up and hit the target than men!!!!!


If you ask Ol' Charlie A..... He will urinate in scrapes and around them.... Imagine what a woman could do....


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Whutttttttt???*



Brown Girl said:


> I don't stand hunt yet, but I have friends who do. They use those "pee pads", you know the ones old people use for incontinence. They are like maxis but hold a ton, I mean not a bladder's worth of pee but enough to cut through the pain!



ROTFLMAO @ that!   Pissin ur' pants..... wooohooo! :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## rthrbhntng (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a product that my wife uses and it works great. Now she can stand like a man. Treestands no problem. She shows them to women all the time and they all they all think they are great.
http://magic-cone.com/
Steve


----------



## Strutter Cutter (Jun 28, 2004)

*What?*



Brown Girl said:


> I don't stand hunt yet, but I have friends who do. They use those "pee pads", you know the ones old people use for incontinence. They are like maxis but hold a ton, I mean not a bladder's worth of pee but enough to cut through the pain!


  You mean just partially go  ?! It's awfully painful for us guys to stop after we've started. All or none :smile:  !


----------



## turkeysue (Aug 27, 2004)

Those cones look alot easier than the Lady J. They are disposable, you have to clean the lady j. I'm with the guy who said it's all or nothing. I can't just go alittle then keep holding. You might as well not even go.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*t*

LOL

Depends


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> LOL
> 
> Depends



HAHAHA BEET ME TO IT!


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

bowme..2 said:


> ROTFLMAO @ that!   Pissin ur' pants..... wooohooo! :thumbs_up :teeth:


I dunno, that is what they said. I just kindly smiled because I expected a COMPLETELY different answer. I haven't used a tree stand so I haven't had that problem. I just try not to drink caffeinated drinks.

Those pictures on how to use the magic cone are hilarious!!!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

I've gotten PM's stating some just hang it off the side & let it go. They say
that it does not spook deer. A lot of guys say the same thing, but I'm not
convinced. I still carry the old 20oz. gatorade bottle.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

rthrbhntng said:


> Here is a product that my wife uses and it works great. Now she can stand like a man. Treestands no problem. She shows them to women all the time and they all they all think they are great.
> http://magic-cone.com/
> Steve


That was worth it just for the cartoon...


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> That was worth it just for the cartoon...


I can't believe they have cartoon images on that site to show you how to use it. Too funny.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> I can't believe they have cartoon images on that site to show you how to use it. Too funny.


Every woman isnt as talented as you    And why dont you volunteer to demo it??? :tongue:


----------



## jheater (Jan 26, 2005)

*My friend got one and tried it, She says NO XXXXXX way.. *



Huntin4elk said:


> I don't tree stand hunt so I have no personal experience. However I did see this when I got my Sportsmans guide catalog the other day.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

i go before i go out to the stand... i'm very conscious of what i drink before going out as well... if the need arises though, i usually hold it... sitting down in the tree stand isn't to rough as a girl.... it's when you stand up that it becomes more of an issue... never really had a bad problem, by the time i gotta go in the morning, i'm already back at camp.... i drink enough coffee through the day that my body is more resilient i think. hehe


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> I can't believe they have cartoon images on that site to show you how to use it. Too funny.


It was pretty funny, although it almost rated an "R" rating. Still, it was probably good judgement on their part to use a cartoon than the real thing...

Are you planning on going to the ASA Classic this weekend?


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

MissTy said:


> i go before i go out to the stand... i'm very conscious of what i drink before going out as well... if the need arises though, i usually hold it... sitting down in the tree stand isn't to rough as a girl.... it's when you stand up that it becomes more of an issue... never really had a bad problem, by the time i gotta go in the morning, i'm already back at camp.... i drink enough coffee through the day that my body is more resilient i think. hehe


MissTy, are you hunting already??? We have 6 days and a wake-up.

I finally got those custom grips for my cougar III. Looks sweet! I think I'm going to shoot it this weekend at the classic.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

nope, not yet, i dont think the season starts till end of september/beginning of october...... sometime around then...

glad you got the grips!  wish i could be at the classic this year but unfortunately schedules just didn't work out to allow me to go.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> It was pretty funny, although it almost rated an "R" rating. Still, it was probably good judgement on their part to use a cartoon than the real thing...
> 
> Are you planning on going to the ASA Classic this weekend?


No, haven't started shooting ASA or IBO. Maybe next year. Right now I am in full blown "training" for hunting season. In the tree stand at least 5 nights a week. (that whole scared thing to get over) Shooting at least 5 days a week too. Killing a deer is my primary objective right now.

Gotta remember I am a spots shooter that has converted to the dark side. :teeth:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> No, haven't started shooting ASA or IBO. Maybe next year. Right now I am in full blown "training" for hunting season. In the tree stand at least 5 nights a week. (that whole scared thing to get over) Shooting at least 5 days a week too. Killing a deer is my primary objective right now.
> 
> Gotta remember I am a spots shooter that has converted to the dark side. :teeth:


The dark side? You may have to change your name to Dea Darth Vader...  

We'll be routing for ya! :beer:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Gotta remember I am a spots shooter that has converted to the dark side. :teeth:


It is more fun on the dark side and the electricity bills are cheaper.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Like the new avatar, Christa!
Who is it? Looks kinda like Cher.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> The dark side? You may have to change your name to Dea Darth Vader...
> 
> We'll be routing for ya! :beer:


Dea Vader....has a nice ring to it. LOL!
Thanks.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> It is more fun on the dark side and the electricity bills are cheaper.


Cheaper bills.....I could definitely use that.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Cheaper bills.....I could definitely use that.


 :mg:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> :mg:


i am afraid to ask


----------



## nakedhandss (Mar 8, 2004)

*Urinating at the tree stand*

Great Question. Try this. There is a device which is shaped anatomically and has a tube which runs down. You simply wear this device, urinate at will, as many said, into a bottle or a bag which could be straped to your leg below the knee. It is simple, works and not at all 'strange'. It gives you even more privacy and easier to use then men urinating in a bottle. Men might think of using something similiar this way you simple might stand or not. Relaxing is the key.


----------



## Guinevere (Aug 11, 2005)

Here one solution to the problem you speak of!

Women truckers (those burley ladies that drive those big rigs on the highway) pee in a plastic gallon Ziploc freezer bag, seal it afterwards, and then throw it out the window. But since she (your wife) doesn’t have a window to throw it out of (kind of like that old saying “doesn’t have a pot to piss in, or the “window” to throw it out of”) she’ll just have to keep it up in the stand with her.

Hope this helps a little! LOL!


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Peeing in mid-air*



Milsurp said:


> I've gotten PM's stating some just hang it off the side & let it go. They say
> that it does not spook deer. A lot of guys say the same thing, but I'm not
> convinced. I still carry the old 20oz. gatorade bottle.


Well, I guess you could get her the "cone" and you could just carry a larger bottle. Nothing would say "I care" better than that. And after all, she would see it as something from your heart, (because you care), and it's something you both could share as well as sharing time in the woods.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Out the window???!!*



Guinevere said:


> Here one solution to the problem you speak of!
> 
> Women truckers (those burley ladies that drive those big rigs on the highway) pee in a plastic gallon Ziploc freezer bag, seal it afterwards, and then throw it out the window.
> 
> Throw it out the window, now that's just plain wrong.


----------

